

Visualizing Usage of the Firefox Menu Bar - wyday
http://blog.mozilla.com/faaborg/2010/03/23/visualizing-usage-of-the-firefox-menu-bar/

======
cgranade
I really love how they're challenging a lot of the accepted norms and trying
to improve, but in an open and transparent way. This is open source at its
finest. Even if I don't like every single decision they make, they're trying,
and I think they'll have a better browser for the effort. Breaking UI
conventions should always be done with care and deliberation, but it can bring
a lot of benefits.

